# Wie finden Sie den aktuellen Trend, Spiele-Klassiker (Stronghold Crusader, King's Bounty, Bionic Commando) neu aufzulegen?



## Administrator (3. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Fmk84 (3. Juli 2008)

Hät auch mal wieder lust auf  Sim Copter  falls das noch einer Kennt oder ein neues   Airline Tycoon 2


----------



## musclecar (4. Juli 2008)

stronghold crusader wurd aber nicht in neuem gewand aufgelegt


----------



## KeyMo (6. Juli 2008)

musclecar am 04.07.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> stronghold crusader wurd aber nicht in neuem gewand aufgelegt



was ich richtig cool fände wär Warcraft 1 mit bisi besserer Grafik


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2008)

Klasse wären mal ein Deus Ex 1 oder Outcast in neuem Gewand


----------

